# Apple TV 4K or Nvidia Shield Pro 2019?



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

I hope this is the right sector in the forum to ask this.

I want to keep it simple I been looking into buying a Apple TV 4K (2nd gen) or a Nvidia Shield Pro (2019) since I want a device that is fast, that can stream HDR and support Dolby (HDR10+, Atmos and so on), DTS audio and all that and direct play from Plex and streaming from HBO Max.

I am also planning to switch from Plex to Jellyfin because I am tired of Plex being janky and their relay service plus LG's updates for their WebOS keeps giving me issues with the Plex app where my older LG IPS 4K smart tv needs to almost every time I use it needs to be deleted and logged in again.

I like the idea of having the possibility to use airplay from my Apple iPhone 12 Pro Max which is possible with the Apple TV 4K. 

Anyone that have a good idea which box will be the best for my needs also with software support?

The price is about the same for both boxes about £180 so this is no reason to get one or over the other and I do not consider Google Chromecast with TV or Xiaomi Mi TV Box S 4K they feel too cheap for my needs.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 5, 2022)

Fire TV Stick 4K Max?
It's cheap and does everything you want.


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/fire-tv-stick-4k-max-streaming-device-wi-fi-6-alexa-voice-remote-includes-tv-controls/dp/B08MQZYSVC


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Fire TV Stick 4K Max?
> It's cheap and does everything you want.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/fire-tv-stick-4k-max-streaming-device-wi-fi-6-alexa-voice-remote-includes-tv-controls/dp/B08MQZYSVC



 I am not the biggest fan of Amazon devices I tried their first Fire Stick and TV box together with kodi but it wasn't my cup of tea.

I have looked at Emby but I think Jellyfin suits my needs better also they have a lot of data that can be fetched for anime which is a big bonus for me.


----------



## bug (Apr 5, 2022)

Just a note, I don't think HDR10+ is what you're after, that's pretty much Samsung only. I think you meant Dolby Vision.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 5, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I am not the biggest fan of Amazon devices I tried their first Fire Stick and TV box together with kodi but it wasn't my cup of tea.
> 
> I have looked at Emby but I think Jellyfin suits my needs better also they have a lot of data that can be fetched for anime which is a big bonus for me.


They've improved a lot, just based on my 4K stick.

I just realised that Jellyfish is a fork of Emby.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm going to say that the remote for the apple TV is one of the most poorly designed things apple has ever made, worse than that mouse that had the charging point on the bottom. So unless you really love apple for some reason, go with the shield instead


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> They've improved a lot, just based on my 4K stick.
> 
> I just realised that Jellyfish is a fork of Emby.


Still afraid it won't be for me and a waste of money I am not an american that want amazon products.



Nuckles56 said:


> I'm going to say that the remote for the apple TV is one of the most poorly designed things apple has ever made, worse than that mouse that had the charging point on the bottom. So unless you really love apple for some reason, go with the shield instead


I have a friend which is really happy with his Apple TV 4K (2nd gen) but I haven't personally tired it.

How good is Nvidia's record of keeping their Android products alive with security updates?

I heard that the up-scaling on the shield is really good but I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## elemelek (Apr 5, 2022)

I have the Shield 2017 version. Best purchase ever. Hooked up to Sony Amplifier and 4k HDR TV. Quite old device but has Android 11 and January 2022 security patch.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi,
I pretty much hate smart t.v.'s and crappy apps they have total waste

I just connect a real computer to a t.v and call it a day 
If I want to watch something there are many sites for free content and of course you can monthly/.. subscribe to any favs.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I pretty much hate smart t.v.'s and crappy apps they have total waste
> 
> I just connect a real computer to a t.v and call it a day
> If I want to watch something there are many sites for free content and of course you can monthly/.. subscribe to any favs.



I do have a laptop but it's old and do not support HDR and so on and I do not want to spend the money for a new device with HDMI 2.1 and so on to get all the features with a PC.

Same why I purchased a region free 4k blu-ray from Stegen in the Netherlands so I can play all my Asian and US blu-rays here in europe since the regions makes it even more crap on Windows.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Apr 5, 2022)

AppleTV is such a restricted, vendor-locked, and walled-garden experience I'm surprised you're even asking.

For what you want to do, the decision is a no-brainer and the Shield is a fantastic device (I've used, but not owned).


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> AppleTV is such a restricted, vendor-locked, and walled-garden experience I'm surprised you're even asking.
> 
> For what you want to do, the decision is a no-brainer and the Shield is a fantastic device (I've used, but not owned).


I been using ChromeCast from time to time but I all my iPhone been janky with the Google feature this was why I am also considering a Apple TV 4K I do not need jailbreak or anything because the goverment user app I use cannot be used when I either test iOS beta version or jailbreak my Apple devices and for the 2 main things I need it will not brother me at all.

I also consider the AppleTV to get airplay from my iPhone to see if it would be a better experience.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi,
Maybe add some prices to the op 
Apple doesn't sell anything cheap so this must of been a closeout sell even considering one ?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Maybe add some prices to the op
> Apple doesn't sell anything cheap so this must of been a closeout sell even considering one ?


Sell out for the same price as for the Nvidia Shield Pro? It's call prices in my country.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 5, 2022)

bug said:


> Just a note, I don't think HDR10+ is what you're after, that's pretty much Samsung only. I think you meant Dolby Vision.


I'm not sure where you got this but HDR10+ is not Samsung only


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 5, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Still afraid it won't be for me and a waste of money I am not an american that want amazon products.


I mainly use mine for Netflix and emby and it has been flawless since they updated their stupid OS. I do subscribe to prime video from time to time, but it's not what it's used for most of the time. The Max model does everything you want and costs a third of the hardware you're looking at, so why not give it a try and return it if it's not suitable?



puma99dk| said:


> How good is Nvidia's record of keeping their Android products alive with security updates?


Apparently one of the best in the business.



Durvelle27 said:


> I'm not sure where you got this but HDR10+ is not Samsung only


Very few TVs that aren't from Samsung has support for it though.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm not sure where you got this but HDR10+ is not Samsung only


I got a user on my Plex that uses a Samsung TV, another with Apple TV 4K (2nd gen), 2 with chromecast and then my with LG CX OLED and another LG IPS smart tv.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 5, 2022)

I never owned a Nvidia Shield  but I have owned the Apple TV. And honestly didn't quite like it or the OS. Can be be slow and clunky plus you can't get some Apps on it. I switched to FireStick 4Ks in every room in my house and never looked back. They just work and very well especially for the cost. I caught mine for $29 a piece


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> I mainly use mine for Netflix and emby and it has been flawless since they updated their stupid OS. I do subscribe to prime video from time to time, but it's not what it's used for most of the time. The Max model does everything you want and costs a third of the hardware you're looking at, so why not give it a try and return it if it's not suitable?
> 
> 
> Apparently one of the best in the business.
> ...


Return a Amazon product means I need to buy about £50 in shipping to return it to Amazon in Germany if I don't like it and it will be really hard to sell on the second hand market here.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 5, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> I mainly use mine for Netflix and emby and it has been flawless since they updated their stupid OS. I do subscribe to prime video from time to time, but it's not what it's used for most of the time. The Max model does everything you want and costs a third of the hardware you're looking at, so why not give it a try and return it if it's not suitable?
> 
> 
> Apparently one of the best in the business.
> ...


All my High end TCLs support HDR10, HDR10+, and Dolby Vision


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> All my High end TCLs support HDR10, HDR10+, and Dolby Vision


Sadly in the EU TCL is not something you can really buy in the EU and Xiaomi is just getting started too with TV's.

You can buy ofc B&O, LG, Samsung, Philips and so on even Nokia has come back, Panasonic, Grundig and I believe Finlux too.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Apr 5, 2022)

with android or windows you are getting a more universal and future proof solution (for the same reason the first gen apple tv easily outlasted the 2nd and 3rd gen). That is unless you already own a mac, an iphone and are willing to integrate further into the ecosystem.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 5, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Sadly in the EU TCL is not something you can really buy in the EU and Xiaomi is just getting started too with TV's.
> 
> You can buy ofc B&O, LG, Samsung, Philips and so on even Nokia has come back, Panasonic, Grundig and I believe Finlux too.


Oh I'm not suggesting a TV or anything. I was just commenting to the other poster stating Only Samsung does HDR10+ which isn't true. TCL, Hisense, Vizio, LG, and many other support it as well


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 5, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> Oh I'm not suggesting a TV or anything. I was just commenting to the other poster stating Only Samsung does HDR10+ which isn't true. TCL, Hisense, Vizio, LG, and many other support it as well



Indeed, but it's not worth getting too hung up about it, with both HDR10+ and Dolby Vision content being mastered from 1,000 to 4,000 cd/m², most TV's don't get bright enough anyway.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> with android or windows you are getting a more universal and future proof solution (for the same reason the first gen apple tv easily outlasted the 2nd and 3rd gen). That is unless you already own a mac, an iphone and are willing to integrate further into the ecosystem.



I already have a iPhone 12 Pro Max and I am happy with it no major issues and I use the imessage feature with people outside my country.

So I got one i-device I had several android phones and one tablet I still own. My last android was OnePlus 6T it was a fine phone and so on but with all the government apps the people in this country need the time for custom roms, jailbreak is a thing in the past because you get a prompt saying your device ain't secure.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Apr 5, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I also consider the AppleTV to get airplay from my iPhone to see if it would be a better experience.


That's probably the one and only thing that an AppleTV will do better than other options.

I am happy running Windows on an HTPC; You could pick up an i3 NUC on ebay pretty cheap and mess about with it to see if it does everything you want.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 5, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Return a Amazon product means I need to buy about £50 in shipping to return it to Amazon in Germany if I don't like it and it will be really hard to sell on the second hand market here.


Ah, I thought you were in the UK, based on the fact that you keep using pounds as your currency.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> All my High end TCLs support HDR10, HDR10+, and Dolby Vision


Yeah, I had a TCL Series 6 MiniLED 65" for a few days and it had HDR10+. It was a pretty great TV for the price, but I ended up returning it and going with a LG C1 65" OLED. The HDR10+ was fantastic, but the motion was pretty bad and would artifact the screen if there was a lot of motion. Now still pictures looked amazing. I love my C1 but it was twice the price. Just added that you are right that HDR10+ is not just Samsung. Also, Between the Apple or Shield. I would get the Shield but for the price I would get a Roku over both. I don't care for the Amazon sticks either.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> That's probably the one and only thing that an AppleTV will do better than other options.
> 
> I am happy running Windows on an HTPC; You could pick up an i3 NUC on ebay pretty cheap and mess about with it to see if it does everything you want.


Sadly my collection of movies, series and anime is getting larger and larger plus I get movies in 4K HDR when I can to watch so this is why I do not use a dedicated PC because I would need AMD Radeon RX 6000 or Nvidia GeForce RTX 3000 cards for HDMI 2.1 and that's expensive.



TheLostSwede said:


> Ah, I thought you were in the UK, based on the fact that you keep using pounds as your currency.


I convert all my prices to British pounds sometimes I include Euros and USD not always.

But it's fine I am from the country above Germany on the map not sure if you know what the name


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 5, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, I had a TCL Series 6 MiniLED 65" for a few days and it had HDR10+. It was a pretty great TV for the price, but I ended up returning it and going with a LG C1 65" OLED. The HDR10+ was fantastic, but the motion was pretty bad and would artifact the screen if there was a lot of motion. Now still pictures looked amazing. I love my C1 but it was twice the price. Just added that you are right that HDR10+ is not just Samsung. Also, Between the Apple or Shield. I would get the Shield but for the price I would get a Roku over both. I don't care for the Amazon sticks either.


Same I have the 65" 6 Series (646) and 2 smaller 55". I love them. best TVs I've used for the cost. Weirdly I haven't had any motion issues but I do more gaming on mine than just movies


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> Same I have the 65" 6 Series (646) and 2 smaller 55". I love them. best TVs I've used for the cost. Weirdly I haven't had any motion issues but I do more gaming on mine than just movies


Yeah for gaming it didn't have that issue oddly enough. It was perfect gaming. I did really like the TV but I was joking around and said I really like the LG C1 and my wife said well take this one back and get it if you want it. I don't let those slip by.. HAHA I still have a 55" TCL 4k 5 series in the loft with built in Roku. TCL has come a long ways and are really making great TV's.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 5, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah for gaming it didn't have that issue oddly enough. It was perfect gaming. I did really like the TV but I was joking around and said I really like the LG C1 and my wife said well take this one back and get it if you want it. I don't let those slip by.. HAHA I still have a 55" TCL 4k 5 series in the loft with built in Roku. TCL has come a long ways and are really making great TV's.


They have but Roku is a no go for me. Tried so many Roku TVs and they all run so bad. Google TV is so much better. I also have 2 5 series as well in the Master Bedroom but I have the Google Versions. Wife suggested 2 TVs in the master so we didn't have to share . I wasn't going to turn it down 

One reason I'd suggest the OP to go with the Shield. Android is just a better platform and more versatile and they get longer support


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> They have but Roku is a no go for me. Tried so many Roku TVs and they all run so bad. Google TV is so much better. I also have 2 5 series as well in the Master Bedroom but I have the Google Versions. Wife suggested 2 TVs in the master so we didn't have to share . I wasn't going to turn it down
> 
> One reason I'd suggest the OP to go with the Shield. Android is just a better platform and more versatile and they get longer support


I am not saying no and I can see someone have a used one that looks to be the Pro 2019 version for about £112 used in my city so I might grap it not sure yet.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 5, 2022)

There's a lot of Apple hate in this thread, but that's nothing new.

For me, the Apple TV has been a pretty much flawless experience.  I don't run Plex any longer, but did use it for a few years to stream without any issues from a laptop running Plex Server.

Some of the the things I enjoy about the platform is the built in remote on iOS devices, the ability to use your phone to enter passwords rather than using the on-screen interface ( I can copy/paste from my password manager), and the fact that everything is synced up with your Apple ID and Apple services.  The multi-channel Dolby Atmos audio from Apple Music is pretty neat.

For those not using an iPhone, it's pretty much just another solid streamer but if you're already using Apple products, it's a little better value.

/my2cents


----------



## bug (Apr 5, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm not sure where you got this but HDR10+ is not Samsung only


I know, but they the only ones pushing for it. Pretty much everybody else pushes Dolby Vision or HLG.
Come to think of it, I don't know a single service that serves HDR10+. But then again, I only know Netflix, Disney+, Amazon and HBO Max.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 5, 2022)

bug said:


> I know, but they the only ones pushing for it. Pretty much everybody else pushes Dolby Vision or HLG.
> Come to think of it, I don't know a single service that serves HDR10+. But then again, I only know Netflix, Disney+, Amazon and HBO Max.


Alot of games on Xbox and PlayStation run HDR10+ when not using DV

Amazon Prime and Paramount also uses HDR10+ for some content


----------



## freeagent (Apr 5, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> There's a lot of Apple hate in this thread, but that's nothing new.


I am probably one of the few here that uses Apple stuff. Phones, tablets, and the streaming boxes. I won’t buy a Mac computer though.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 5, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I am probably one of the few here that uses Apple stuff. Phones, tablets, and the streaming boxes. I won’t buy a Mac computer though.


I mean I'm no Apple hater either. I own several iPhones, iPads, Watches and Macs. The Apple TV is just mediocre in my opinion compared to many other options on the market


----------



## freeagent (Apr 5, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> I mean I'm no Apple hater either. I own several iPhones, iPads, Watches and Macs. The Apple TV is just mediocre in my opinion compared to many other options on the market


I do agree it is a bit lacklustre..


----------



## Nordic (Apr 5, 2022)

I have a non-smart 4k TV from 2014. I bought a 4k fire TV stick a few years ago when I no longer could run an hdmi cable from my PC. I chose the fire stick because it was on sale for $20 and had a decent feature set, but mostly the steep discount. I have been pleasently surprised by its quality and ease of use.

@puma99dk|,  @Mindweaver, and other people who don't want to use Amazon products. Is it simply because of the stigma of "Amazon" or are there features lacking that you want?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 5, 2022)

bug said:


> I know, but they the only ones pushing for it. Pretty much everybody else pushes Dolby Vision or HLG.
> Come to think of it, I don't know a single service that serves HDR10+. But then again, I only know Netflix, Disney+, Amazon and HBO Max.



Samsung to their credit have always pushed open standards over proprietary options, it's ironic because their TV's can often be more capable than ones with Dolby Vision support.


----------



## KishinMukito (Apr 5, 2022)

Firstly I would like to say that I own and have used some older Fire TV Sticks, an older Apple TV and even somewhat recently I have been using a Google TV with Chromecast. 
The Fire TV Sticks were alright though their interface is a bit of a let down. and I have had a few buffering issues.
The interface for the Google TV with Chromecast was much better and I love the remote but I have buffering issues quite often. Even using the same apps like Netflix, Hulu, and Disney+ natively on my 4K LG TV I get little to no buffering compared to the Google TV.
The Apple TV has given me the best performance in terms of performance and buffering though the interface is a bit lackluster in my opinion and the remote can be a bit funny to use sometimes. My fiancée is the Apple fan in the house so she benefits more from using the Apple TV because of better airplay compatibility with her devices (we have been having issues with the airplay built into the LGV TV). I myself am not much of an Apple fan but I can say that the Apple TV is probably one of the most useful things Apple has made (second to their iPads).
I have never used/owned an Nvidia Shield but I have seen it in action and heard many good things about it. I can't exactly recommend it since I haven't actually utilized one.

So my recommendation would probably be the Apple TV since I have had a decent time using it to watch shows and movies from various streaming services. I still have yet to set up a decent way to stream my collection of movies and anime so I am unsure how well the Apple TV would integrate with let's say a home Plex/Kodi/Jellyfin setup.


puma99dk| said:


> Sadly my collection of movies, series and anime is getting larger and larger plus I get movies in 4K HDR when I can to watch so this is why I do not use a dedicated PC because I would need AMD Radeon RX 6000 or Nvidia GeForce RTX 3000 cards for HDMI 2.1 and that's expensive.


Mind if i ask how you you manage/organize/rename your collection? I have been doing it mostly manually for quite some time or using programs like FileBot (though I am facing some issues when trying to process some anime) or tinyMediaManager (though that also has given me some issues when trying to correctly name and scrape anime and older cartoon episodes).


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2022)

Nordic said:


> I have a non-smart 4k TV from 2014. I bought a 4k fire TV stick a few years ago when I no longer could run an hdmi cable from my PC. I chose the fire stick because it was on sale for $20 and had a decent feature set, but mostly the steep discount. I have been pleasently surprised by its quality and ease of use.
> 
> @puma99dk|,  @Mindweaver, and other people who don't want to use Amazon products. Is it simply because of the stigma of "Amazon" or are there features lacking that you want?


Tried the first gen Fire TV Stick and box I hated the limitation and how I needed to side load stuff to get that wasn't in the Amazon store.



KishinMukito said:


> Firstly I would like to say that I own and have used some older Fire TV Sticks, an older Apple TV and even somewhat recently I have been using a Google TV with Chromecast.
> The Fire TV Sticks were alright though their interface is a bit of a let down. and I have had a few buffering issues.
> The interface for the Google TV with Chromecast was much better and I love the remote but I have buffering issues quite often. Even using the same apps like Netflix, Hulu, and Disney+ natively on my 4K LG TV I get little to no buffering compared to the Google TV.
> The Apple TV has given me the best performance in terms of performance and buffering though the interface is a bit lackluster in my opinion and the remote can be a bit funny to use sometimes. My fiancée is the Apple fan in the house so she benefits more from using the Apple TV because of better airplay compatibility with her devices (we have been having issues with the airplay built into the LGV TV). I myself am not much of an Apple fan but I can say that the Apple TV is probably one of the most useful things Apple has made (second to their iPads).
> ...


I have a Anidb plugin but Plex is still a b**** when it comes to a lot of my anime no matter if it's old or new.
I seen several options for Jellyfin for anime and this makes it really good to take the information from more then one site to combind it all.

I haven't played around with Jellyfin much because it's not native on WebOS and I don't want to setup a WebOS server to install Jellyfin because LG is slower then I don't know what to aprove of the app.



freeagent said:


> I am probably one of the few here that uses Apple stuff. Phones, tablets, and the streaming boxes. I won’t buy a Mac computer though.


I had like iPhone 6, 7, XS Max and now 12 Pro Max and I honestly been more happy with these iPhones than I was with my OnePlus 6T the last Android I was truely happy with was my Oppo Find 7 at the time I was even beta testing it and helping getting APN's to work.

This why I am considering the Apple TV 4K streaming box to also use my phone if anything I need from there on my screen.

I never owned an iPad because I am afraid it will be like £500 screen I never use much even it would be nice to have a lot my apps on a bigger Air from 2020 but not with these prices I can use my iPhone.



Durvelle27 said:


> I mean I'm no Apple hater either. I own several iPhones, iPads, Watches and Macs. The Apple TV is just mediocre in my opinion compared to many other options on the market


The many options for a streaming box was why I created this thread because the streaming codecs I want are in these 2 streaming boxes but I am not sure since price are the same which one to get because it's a plus to stay in the Apple eco system with my iPhone and also have airplay would be new to me since I do not have the best experience with "my" iPhone and Chromecasts in general they work maybe 1 out of 10 times I try to connect it's really a pain.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 5, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> had like iPhone 6, 7, XS Max and now 12 Pro Max and I honestly been more happy with these iPhones than I was with my OnePlus 6T the last Android I was truely happy with was my Oppo Find 7 at the time I was even beta testing it and helping getting APN's to work.
> 
> This why I am considering the Apple TV 4K streaming box to also use my phone if anything I need from there on my screen.
> 
> I never owned an iPad because I am afraid it will be like £500 screen I never use much even it would be nice to have a lot my apps on a bigger Air from 2020 but not with these prices I can use my iPhone.


Oh yeah I have had a bunch of iPhones, right now am using XS Max. If you want to connect your phone to it, for that stuff it is pretty good. The older ATV's don't really get any love from me.


----------



## bug (Apr 5, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Samsung to their credit have always pushed open standards over proprietary options, it's ironic because their TV's can often be more capable than ones with Dolby Vision support.


Yeah, sure. Buy a Samsung TV, watch feature being pulled one by one. I fell for that once.
Plus, no matter how "capable" they may be, everybody has Samsung beat in IQ, because Samsung didn't want to go OLED.

Anyway, I was trying to find out whether the OP actually needs HDR10+, because, imho, that's unlikely.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 5, 2022)

bug said:


> Yeah, sure. Buy a Samsung TV, watch feature being pulled one by one. I fell for that once.
> Plus, no matter how "capable" they may be, everybody has Samsung beat in IQ, because Samsung didn't want to go OLED.
> 
> Anyway, I was trying to find out whether the OP actually needs HDR10+, because, imho, that's unlikely.



Just seems odd to obsess over certain standards when even your OLED doesn't actually meet them.

No need to get your knickers in a twist. ;D


----------



## Halo3Addict (Apr 5, 2022)

I've owned an nvidia shield pro for a couple years now and I love it. I have a TrueNAS box running Plex media server and just use direct play. A few reasons why I love it:

Nvidia recently pushed out an update to my shield, upgraded to Android 11 and Sept 2021 patch, which I think is respectable.
Fantastic upscaling, even 720p content looks decent on my 4k HDR LG CX
Ability to stream games from my desktop to TV
Ability to sync the shield remote to my AVR to control volume (not sure if that's an nvidia feature or AVR feature)
Sideload virtually any app I want since it's built on android/google tv
We have a Roku device in our bedroom that I don't like, Roku has stopped supporting it and the system locks up quite often forcing a hard reboot. I don't have any experience with other streaming devices. Good luck!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 5, 2022)

+1 for the Shield. The support is great and it just works, as Huang would say. In the world of set top boxes like this its really the best option, and has pretty decent freedom wrt what services or devices you connect in and around the home. So far all of the cloud based service providers for home theatre stuff are shaky at best. You're forever in beta. The Shield is not. Apple TV is not quite as unrestricted.


----------



## bug (Apr 5, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Just seems odd to obsess over certain standards when even your OLED doesn't actually meet them.
> 
> No need to get your knickers in a twist. ;D


I'm not obsessing over anything, much less over a fleeting standard, but what exactly doesn't OLED meet?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 5, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Tried the first gen Fire TV Stick and box I hated the limitation and how I needed to side load stuff to get that wasn't in the Amazon store.


That is still the case with the newer gen hardware. What apps were you wanting to side load?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 6, 2022)

bug said:


> I'm not obsessing over anything, much less over a fleeting standard, but what exactly doesn't OLED meet?



Dolby Vision content is mastered at 1000 Nits and above (same as HDR10+ for that matter) so to quote Rtings:



> When it comes to watching HDR content, a high peak brightness is very important as it makes highlights pop. HDR content is mastered at a certain brightness, and the TV needs to match that brightness. So if the content is mastered at 1,000 cd/m², you want it to display content exactly at 1,000 cd/m².



So unless your TV can maintain 1000 Nits it doesn't get bright enough, I'll let Vincent explain the rest:


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Dolby Vision content is mastered at 1000 Nits and above (same as HDR10+ for that matter) so to quote Rtings:
> 
> 
> 
> So unless your TV can maintain 1000 Nits it doesn't get bright enough, I'll let Vincent explain the rest:


I know Vincent listen a lot to him and also LG's peak brightness seem to go up and down like every firmware you get also an issue he has seen if I remember correct.


Nordic said:


> That is still the case with the newer gen hardware. What apps were you wanting to side load?


Last time I had to sideload Kodi for my pap he wanted some TV that ran through Kodi but now we buy it via a online subscription instead and get channels he didn't get at that time because the streaming codes kept changing and updates was too slow.

I meanly only use Plex for now planing on Jellyfin and like maybe once a month I look at HBO Max.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2022)

The new chromecast ultra with remote may be a budget offering to consider as well, it's hardware is average - but you can sideload any APK's you want on there.

I use mine with VLC and a network share and play files directly, with no need for transcoding.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The new chromecast ultra with remote may be a budget offering to consider as well, it's hardware is average - but you can sideload any APK's you want on there.
> 
> I use mine with VLC and a network share and play files directly, with no need for transcoding.



You mean the Google Chromecast with TV? I haven't seen a newer Ultra for sale plus ultra lags of codec support and I want to do direct streaming no transcoding.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> You mean the Google Chromecast with TV? I haven't seen a newer Ultra for sale plus ultra lags of codec support and I want to do direct streaming no transcoding.


That's the one, with the remote. It's android TV under the chromecast name, basically.

Like... it's the same OS, support and features as my android TV. even the remote is really similar.
Codec support is somewhat limited, but MX player and VLC work for me - but if you want USB support, you need a USB-C hub with power passthrough.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That's the one, with the remote. It's android TV under the chromecast name, basically.
> 
> Like... it's the same OS, support and features as my android TV. even the remote is really similar.
> Codec support is somewhat limited, but MX player and VLC work for me - but if you want USB support, you need a USB-C hub with power passthrough.



No need for USB-C @Mussels I want to be able to direct stream my while on Plex and Jellyfin in the future and my anime is a hell of different files because that was just how they was back in the day.

My streaming history with chromecast is like 1 out of 10 times it works and I want something that works I don't have to struggle with.

I seen comparing videos about how junky things are scrolling in the different apps like Plex and so compared to like Apple TV 4K and Nvidia Shield Pro that's why I am not considering a chromecast with tv because I also want HDR.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> No need for USB-C @Mussels I want to be able to direct stream my while on Plex and Jellyfin in the future and my anime is a hell of different files because that was just how they was back in the day.
> 
> My streaming history with chromecast is like 1 out of 10 times it works and I want something that works I don't have to struggle with.
> 
> I seen comparing videos about how junky things are scrolling in the different apps like Plex and so compared to like Apple TV 4K and Nvidia Shield Pro that's why I am not considering a chromecast with tv because I also want HDR.


The new "chromecast with Google TV" definitely supports  4k w/HDR
It can do anything a modern android device can do (local/remote playback via standard android apps), and it can receive streamed chromecast data (from phone, etc etc)

God i hate it's name

Weakness is that just like google TV's, the hardware is mediocre so you may run into issues if you need CPU power, so make sure it has hardware decoding for what you want.
I'm not blindly saying "choose this!" more just making sure you're aware it's an option


----------



## bug (Apr 6, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Dolby Vision content is mastered at 1000 Nits and above (same as HDR10+ for that matter) so to quote Rtings:


Ah, that. Yes, you are technically correct. But at the same time content is mastered at 0.005 nits for blacks, so one could argue nothing on the market today can display Dolby Vision. And then there's Dolby Vision IQ...

Fun fact, while I keep reading about the supposedly low max brightness of OLED, I don't find it lacking even in a bright room. Which is kinda strange, because I know when going outside we're routinely looking at things as bright as 100,000 nits.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 6, 2022)

bug said:


> Ah, that. Yes, you are technically correct. But at the same time content is mastered at 0.005 nits for blacks, so one could argue nothing on the market today can display Dolby Vision. And then there's Dolby Vision IQ...
> 
> Fun fact, while I keep reading about the supposedly low max brightness of OLED, I don't find it lacking even in a bright room. Which is kinda strange, because I know when going outside we're routinely looking at things as bright as 100,000 nits.


 Well indeed, even a cheapo Hisense TV can support DV, doesn't mean it's a one stop ticket to glorious image quality.

Their is a reason new OLED technology is getting brighter, but as you rightly say, that still doesn't mean they get bright enough, even if in a bright room you think otherwise, Vincent covered that too.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The new "chromecast with Google TV" definitely supports  4k w/HDR
> It can do anything a modern android device can do (local/remote playback via standard android apps), and it can receive streamed chromecast data (from phone, etc etc)
> 
> God i hate it's name
> ...


This is why I believe that it's not strong enough for what I need and yeah you gotta love google and their names like companies that needs to brand a new monitor


----------



## bug (Apr 6, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Well indeed, even a cheapo Hisense TV can support DV, doesn't mean it's a one stop ticket to glorious image quality.


That's a problem, indeed. HDR10+, DV, HLC are all _input_ standards. They mandate what the equipment can consume, not what it can output. For output, there's DisplayHDR, but afaik no TV ever applied for that.


Fluffmeister said:


> Their is a reason new OLED technology is getting brighter, but as you rightly say, that still doesn't mean they get bright enough, even if in a bright room you think otherwise, Vincent covered that too.


That's the part I'm not too sure about. Everything I read says OLED is too dim. Yet my eyes are getting close to uncomfortable already when watching HDR content in the dark (and LG is supposedly compensating for ambient light).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I want to keep it simple I been looking into buying a Apple TV 4K (2nd gen) or a Nvidia Shield Pro (2019)


Shield Pro. Far more flexibility as far as apps that can be run and how. I will admit a bit of bias however as I'm not a fan of Apples nonsense controls. Just my two pennies..


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Shield Pro. Far more flexibility as far as apps that can be run and how. I will admit a bit of bias however as I'm not a fan of Apples nonsense controls. Just my two pennies..


As @weekendgeek pointed out I should be able to use my iPhone as a remote that doesn't sound too bad.

I only need like Plex and HBO app for now later Jellyfin.

But LG's updates doesn't speed up their functions and I am tried of how Plex are doing their updates they focus on features instead of better bug fixing and getting stuff to run.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 6, 2022)

I would probably aim for the Shield, at least for my own preference. Though a lot of that is also based on the numerous issues over the years related to appleTV and playing files with Plex. Where the general recommendation is to get a better player since it seems like the Plex app isn't all that good on the appleTV. Though I have not used it myself long enough to notice any issues. I do have a couple of people using appleTV to stream from my plex and they generally do not have any issues at all with any of the content. Some exceptions apply but those are mostly related to plex specifically in this case and not the devices ability to play them back. Though for such issues, and local only, Kodi might be a better options.




KishinMukito said:


> Mind if i ask how you you manage/organize/rename your collection? I have been doing it mostly manually for quite some time or using programs like FileBot (though I am facing some issues when trying to process some anime) or tinyMediaManager (though that also has given me some issues when trying to correctly name and scrape anime and older cartoon episodes).





puma99dk| said:


> I have a Anidb plugin but Plex is still a b**** when it comes to a lot of my anime no matter if it's old or new.
> I seen several options for Jellyfin for anime and this makes it really good to take the information from more then one site to combind it all.



For most things the important part is naming and hierarchy. Neither plex nor Jellyfin is particularly great out of the box for anime and in my experience a fresh installation will fail to match ~150 out of the 500 shows I have for both of them. Which is just too many. Arguably, Jellyfin did worse in that last time I played with it.
Using something like HAMA bundle with their scanner and metadata agent will reduce that number down to ~20 that needs manual intervention. The rest is up to proper naming and folder structure. Which in my case is generally based on aniDB. As long as my shows have the same name and structure as aniDB, I almost never have any issues at all. 
Shoko server and their plugins, which exists for both Plex and Jellyfin might be a better choice, since they do matching through hashing instead of naming. 
Though generally speaking I _very _rarely have to rename anything, the few times I do its generally for prolonged shows with odd season splits.
The HAMA bundle is however very configurable in where it takes its data from, you can choose yourself which source it picks season names, synopsis, artwork, episode naming, absolute or relative numbering etc. etc. All individually.
The few times I have to change something manually its generally just removing excess text from the filenames and changing it to the proper S01E01 numbering and everything is A-OK after that. For the really weird edge-cases, I do forced matching through folder naming with anidb id, which with HAMA is done by adding [anidb-12345] to the foldername, which forces it to match that specific aniDB ID.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2022)

@elghinnarisa at least Jellyfin got more options for correcting and get information if I want to fill them out.

Plex I always feel is a struggle and I do not want to erase the normal filename of what the fan group have done.

Normally I do not have issues but it's not only that it's app issues, changes happening, their relay service they force on people that makes all of this seem small of eventually it's just getting too much.


----------



## Vario (Apr 6, 2022)

I have a Shield TV, I believe from 2017, pretty much use it for Netflix.  It's good at that.  I use an aftermarket Jellycomb bluetooth keyboard to control it because the original remote burns batteries fast.  The original remote is junk, its the model with the touch sensitive strip and the microphone.  I leave the batteries out of it except if/when the Jelly Comb gets unpaired.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 6, 2022)

Nordic said:


> @puma99dk|,  @Mindweaver, and other people who don't want to use Amazon products. Is it simply because of the stigma of "Amazon" or are there features lacking that you want?


I did not care for the UI. I don't really have anything against using Amazon products.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 6, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, I had a TCL Series 6 MiniLED 65" for a few days and it had HDR10+. It was a pretty great TV for the price, but I ended up returning it and going with a LG C1 65" OLED. The HDR10+ was fantastic, but the motion was pretty bad and would artifact the screen if there was a lot of motion. Now still pictures looked amazing. I love my C1 but it was twice the price. Just added that you are right that HDR10+ is not just Samsung. Also, Between the Apple or Shield. I would get the Shield but for the price I would get a Roku over both. I don't care for the Amazon sticks either.





Mindweaver said:


> I did not care for the UI. I don't really have anything against using Amazon products.


Do you prefer Roku's UI over Amazon Fire? Do you use Roku or your LG's webOS UI?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 11, 2022)

I do prefer Roku's over Amazon. I'm trying to like webOS.. but I like Roku's UI much better. Roku's is just clean and easy to use. My LG C1's remote acts like a pointer/mouse. It's pretty cool but the webOS UI is a mess and it keeps telling me it can auto arrange my home icon's which sounds great but it just arranges and puts app's it's pushing and not what you want.. lol but the Apps do get updated regularly. It's not terrible but Roku's is better. I even like Google TV's UI over this which is what was on the TCL Series 6.


----------



## Downinla (Apr 12, 2022)

Nuckles56 said:


> I'm going to say that the remote for the apple TV is one of the most poorly designed things apple has ever made, worse than that mouse that had the charging point on the bottom. So unless you really love apple for some reason, go with the shield instead


I 2nd this. The Apple TV remote is horrid, and imprecise. I also have an Amazon Fire TV 4K, and it's remote control is superior in nearly all aspects. The Fire TV remote is slightly bigger, and the build quality and materials isn't as good compared to the Apple TV remote, but it also have voice control and it's simple to use. 

I use a Logitech universal remote to control my Apple TV, so I'm using a worksaround, but I wouldn't want to use the Apple TV remote on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 12, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> I do prefer Roku's over Amazon. I'm trying to like webOS.. but I like Roku's UI much better. Roku's is just clean and easy to use. My LG C1's remote acts like a pointer/mouse. It's pretty cool but the webOS UI is a mess and it keeps telling me it can auto arrange my home icon's which sounds great but it just arranges and puts app's it's pushing and not what you want.. lol but the Apps do get updated regularly. It's not terrible but Roku's is better. I even like Google TV's UI over this which is what was on the TCL Series 6.


Thank you for sharing. This thread was interesting for me because I haven't explored my options. It was useful to read so many opinions.

I bought a fire stick because it was very cheap. I have never felt a reason to complain about the UI. An AirBnB I was in had Roku and I hated the UI. It seems there is plenty of room for user preference.

This thread has made me interested in the Shield. I wonder if they will release a newer model soon.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2022)

Nordic said:


> This thread has made me interested in the Shield. I wonder if they will release a newer model soon.



This is one of the reasons why I haven't got around to buy Apple TV or Nvidia Shield Pro since the Shield Pro is from 2019 and I wouldn't want to be that one guy buying the shield pro and the same day, next day or week Nvidia finally be like oh we sold enough let's introduce to you all the Shield Pro 2 or something like that


----------



## gtrogue (Aug 31, 2022)

I know this is an old thread but I'll throw in my two cents as someone that owns or has owned nearly every major streaming device known to man. After trying nearly everything, the Apple TV 4k is my daily driver. 

Directly comparing it to my 2019 Nvidia Shield TV Pro the ATV 4k has the edge. ATV has system wide framerate and resolution matching in streaming apps. Shield TV requires the apps themselves to set that and I've found none I regularly use support it. My display will display 24, 25, 30, 50, 60fps video natively or upped to a higher frame rate (25->50, 30->60). When the Shield outputs 60p for everything when the content is at 25 or 50 I can notice a herky-jerky quality to the video. I also prefer my display's native upscaling of non-4k content to anything the ATV 4k or Shield TV produce. Now this will depend on the quality of your TV's scaler but on my flagship display the streaming boxes can't match the internal scaler and I imagine that is the case for most decent displays.
I also prefer the UI of the ATV 4k to the Shield. I judge this based on the other people in my house, including my 4 year old, and they have a much easier time just picking up the remote on the ATV and finding what they want.

If you are regularly using your own media server, like Plex, then the Shield has the edge over the ATV 4k for one reason, it supports Atmos and DTS:X lossless audio formats in media server apps. The ATV 4k only supports Atmos (it doesn't support DTS:X at all) in streaming apps like Netflix or Disney+ but doesn't extend that support to local asset media streaming apps, meaning it is always outputting downsampled, lossy audio (DD7.1/5.1, DTS) even if your media has full lossless Atmos or DTS:X tracks. Plex on the Shield allows for framerate and resolution matching so that isn't an issue and I assume player apps for other media servers will allow those settings as well. I believe the Fire TV has the same limitation as the ATV when it comes to audio output. It did the last time I used one and the specs still make it sound as though it is limited to streaming apps.

Shield TV Pro also has many capabilities related to gaming and game streaming that the ATV 4k doesn't. If that is something that is important to you then it may be the right device.

I find that I use the ATV most of the time for streaming from Netflix, Disney+, Amazon Prime, etc, which is the majority of my media consumption, and switch over to the Shield when I want to watch my local content with Plex or to play games.


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 31, 2022)

If you're still waffling on this purchase, one thing to consider is buying something inexpensive like a Roku 4K Streaming Stick for the time being ($40 for HDR and Dolby Vision). It won't give you some of the fancier A/V features that $150-200 media boxes offer. You could move the Roku to another TV set when you buy something better for your primary TV.

The latest Apple TV hardware has a reputation for doing a superb job at upscaling 1080p to 4K resolution. Depending on what content you consume, that might be a factor. My LG C1 television does a pretty good job upscaling 1080p content to 4K which is why I'm still using the older discontinued Roku Streaming Stick (1080p version, no HDR, no Dolby Vision).

Remember that you don't need Apple hardware to watch Apple TV+. The streaming service is available on third-party hardware. Apple provides more information in the support section of their website:






						Watch on Smart TVs and streaming devices
					

It’s easy to set up the Apple TV app on a Smart TV or streaming device



					support.apple.com
				




Nvidia Shield does offer GeForce NOW. There's a free tier if you want to dabble with that. Like the Apple TV+ thing, GeForce NOW is not an exclusive to Nvidia hardware. I downloaded the GeForce NOW app to my LG C1 television (which also supports Apple TV+). There are other devices that can run GeForce NOW, go look at Nvidia's website for more information.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 31, 2022)

@gtrogue I brought the Apple TV 4K Gen2 and I use it for streaming only Plex, HBO and even online tv sharing a subscription with my dad.


----------



## gtrogue (Aug 31, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> @gtrogue I brought the Apple TV 4K Gen2 and I use it for streaming only Plex, HBO and even online tv sharing a subscription with my dad.


I figured you had already gotten something but other people may have a similar question.
ATV 4k is excellent for Plex, especially now that they provide their own player. In the old days they used the built-in ATV player so nearly everything had to be transcoded. I prefer to get the Atmos and DTS:X track playback that the Shield provides but I'll still often use Plex on the ATV.


----------

